# Hard Water Build Up



## seafoamismyturtle:)729

On my turtle tank I have EXTREME hard water build up! I read that lemon juice will remove it and it is safe. Has anyone used lemon juice? I have a 20 gallon long but this summer I am upgrading to a very nice 55 gallon and I don't want to ruin it too. I also would like to move my leopard gecko to the 20 gallon long and I want to actually be able to see through the glass! Thanks-


----------



## eileen

I did some research on this. To remove hard water stains around the outside and the inside rims of the tank and the equipment. The simplest solution is to use vinegar and water. Recommended rate is one to one Ratio VINEGAR & WATER in a spray bottle. I use this on my tanks with the fish inside because it is safe. Any equipment filter or heater or hood and light fixture I remove and do this outside the tank. You can use a Algae scrubber pad like the one that comes with a handle. Do this often so the build up does not get so out of hand. I label the small spray bottle and keep it with my aquarium stuff for cleaning.


----------

